# Koiteich mit Pflanzen  und Gründelbereich?



## Witchblade (8. Apr. 2021)

Guten Tag zusammen,

wir sind aktuell an der Teichplanung und gerade am Recherchieren ob wir uns Kois zulegen sollten oder etwas dagegen spricht.

Also die Groben Maße, die wir uns aktuell vorstellen sind eine Breite von ca 8 m und eine Länge zwischen 9 und 11 m wobei  der Filterteich auch enthalten ist.

der Teich soll verschiedene Tiefen haben, der Tiefste Bereich soll ca 1,90m sein und ein großer Bereich zum Schwimmen bei ca 1,50m 
Als Fischbesatz ist jetzt die Idee etwa 8 Kois, 5 Orfen und einen Schwarm __ Moderlieschen 

jetzt habe ich gelesen, dass die Kois eigentlich gerne gründeln und wenn ich mir so die Standard Koiberichte  ansehe haben die eher steile Wände und sind ziemlich Pflanzenleer.
Es wird auch oft beschrieben, dass die Kois die Pflanzen auffressen.

Ich persönlich hätte in dem Tiefen Bereich (der nicht zum Schwimmen gedacht ist und als Rückzugsort dienen soll) gerne viele Pflanzen und Kies und so, weil ich glaube, dass das auch für die Kois schöner ist als ein leeres Becken.

Hat jemand schon so etwas und könnte mir seine Erfahrungen mitteilen? vielleicht auch mit Fotos?
Wie habt ihr das mit dem Teichfilter gelöst also ein normaler Bodenablauf / Sedimentfalle kommt ja da weniger in Frage...
ich dachte vielleicht an einen erhöhten Bodenablauf, der mit einem Rohr ca 20cm erhöht wird und die 20cm eben mit Kies / Teichboden aufgefüllt wird.

ich weiß das das mit Kies und Sedimenten Problematisch werden kann.....

habt ihr da eine Idee?

viele Dank
gruß
Nancy


----------



## Biko (8. Apr. 2021)

Witchblade schrieb:


> jetzt habe ich gelesen, dass die Kois eigentlich gerne gründeln und wenn ich mir so die Standard Koiberichte ansehe haben die eher steile Wände und sind ziemlich Pflanzenleer.
> Es wird auch oft beschrieben, dass die Kois die Pflanzen auffressen.



Es stimmt, dass Koi gerne gründeln - das liegt in ihrer Natur. Allerdings hängt es vom Bodensubstrat ab, ob sie dadurch auch etwas aufwühlen. In meinem Fall ist das grober Schotter. Diesen kann man nicht aufwühlen und somit auch keine Wassertrübung herbeiführen. 
Das Thema „Schotter als Bodengrund“ wird hier recht kontrovers gesehen. Meine persönliche Erfahrung damit ist seit 8 Jahren sehr gut. Auch die meisten Pflanzen wachsen darin ganz gut - und zwar gänzlich ohne weiteres Substrat. Diejenigen Sorten, die dort nicht wachsen, verschwinden halt nach 1-2 Jahren, dafür etablieren sich andere umso besser.
Dass Koiteiche immer steile Wände haben, ist nur teilweise richtig. Hier im Forum gibt es viele, die Koi in einem Naturteich halten. Das hängt davon ab, worauf du den Fokus für deinen Teich legen willst. Es ist sicherlich kein Problem, Koi auch in einem Naturschwimmteich zu halten.
Zum Thema „Koi fressen Pflanzen“ kann ich nur meine eigene Erfahrung berichten: Nein, das tun sie nicht mal ansatzweise. Manchmal lutschen sie an den ins Wasser hängenden Trieben und Blättern, um nach hängengebliebenen Futterkörnern oder Insekten zu suchen. Aber bei mir haben sie noch nicht ein einziges Blatt angeknabbert. Da richten die Spitzschlammschnecken viel größeren Schaden an. 
Bei deinen 80 m2 und 100.000 m3 Teichgröße gehen die geplanten 8 Koi ohnedies „verloren“. Also keine Sorge, dass dir die Koi den Teich zerstören ;-)

Bilder zu all meinen Ausführungen findest du in meiner Teichdoku.

Beste Grüße!
Hans-Christian


----------



## jolantha (8. Apr. 2021)

Biko schrieb:


> Nein, das tun sie nicht mal ansatzweise.


Sorry, Biko, da waren meine aber ganz anders. 
die haben ALLES an Pflanzen gefressen, was nur drin war. Selbst die scharfkantigen Krebsscheren wurden nicht verschont. 
Es waren zum Frühjahr immer alle Pflanzen verschwunden, und ich konnte jedes Jahr neu anfangen.


----------



## PeBo (8. Apr. 2021)

jolantha schrieb:


> die haben ALLES an Pflanzen gefressen, was nur drin war.


Hallo Anne, das kenne ich von meinen Koi auch nicht. Meine Koi „schmatzen“ zwar an den Pflanzen, aber wohl nur, wie auch Hans-Christian berichtet, um an Insekten zu gelangen.
Vielleicht nehmen die auch nur frisch eingepflanzte Pflanzen auseinander. Bei mir waren die Pflanzen schon mehrere Jahre im Teich, bevor die Koi eingezogen sind. Das war also schon vorher ein massiver Pflanzengürtel.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Witchblade (9. Apr. 2021)

Hallo Hans-Christian,

danke für die Info, ist denn Schotter nicht zu Scharfkantig? oder was für eine Art Schotter hast du benutzt?
Ich hab mir deine Teichdoku angesehen, was ich noch nicht ganz verstehe, wie kommt das Wasser aus dem Teich in den Filter, wenn du keinen Bodenablauf hast? mit einem Schlauch?
Diese Fische, die bei dir auf den Fotos sind, die Roten mit dem blauen Kopf, sind das __ Regenbogenelritze? die sehen größer aus als 8cm...

Vielen Dank
Gruß
Nancy


----------



## Biko (9. Apr. 2021)

Hallo Nancy,
ich habe Rollschotter 32-70mm verwendet. Das sind runde Steine.
Mein __ Filtersystem ist ein gepumptes System. Das heißt, das Wasser wird mittels zweier Pumpen über zwei 2“ Schläuche zum Filter gepumpt. Eine Pumpe saugt Oberflächenwasser durch einen Skimmer ab, die zweite Pumpe liegt an der tiefsten Stelle im Teich und saugt dort ähnlich wie ein Bodenablauf das Wasser vom Teichgrund ab.
Beide Schläuche gehen über den Teicherand zum Trommelfilter.
Solche gepumpten Systeme haben den Vorteil, dass sie nachträglich und auch leichter verbaut werden können, aber zwei Nachteile: sie benötigen stärkere Pumpen und somit mehr Strom und die Pumpen zerkleinern den Mist aus dem Teich, bevor er in den Filter kommt, wodurch dieser vom Trommelfilter weniger gut abgeschieden werden kann.

Meine Regenbogenelritzen sind zwischen 5 bis 8 Zentimeter groß und haben sich in den letzten Jahren explosionsartig vermehrt. 
Beste Grüße!
Hans-Christian


----------



## jolantha (9. Apr. 2021)

PeBo schrieb:


> Hallo Anne, das kenne ich von meinen Koi auch nicht.


Peter,  die lernen voneinander. Wenn erst einmal einer damit anfängt, machen die Anderen es nach. 
Das konnte ich bei mir beobachten. 
Außerdem war es das größte Vergnügen, alle neu gesetzen Pflanzen auszubuddeln, bis sie an der Oberfläche trieben. 
Dafür wurden sogar die Steine weggeschubst, die ich als Schutz auf die Wurzeln gelegt hatte. 
Das waren die Lieblingsspiele gegen Langeweile.


----------



## Opa Graskop (9. Apr. 2021)

jolantha schrieb:


> Dafür wurden sogar die Steine weggeschubst, die ich als Schutz auf die Wurzeln gelegt hatte.



Moin.
Genauso ist es bei mir auch.
Aber von 5 Koi ist es immer derselbe, der die Steine als Hanteln benutzt.
Und durch dieses Training ist er inzwischen der Größte und Kräftigste.
  
Tief unten kann man ihn erkennen.


----------



## Witchblade (9. Apr. 2021)

Opa Graskop schrieb:


> Moin.
> Genauso ist es bei mir auch.
> Aber von 5 Koi ist es immer derselbe, der die Steine als Hanteln benutzt.
> Und durch dieses Training ist er inzwischen der Größte und Kräftigste.
> ...



der ist aber ganz schön groß. Der weiße Fisch unten in der MItte ist das auch ein Koi?


----------



## Opa Graskop (9. Apr. 2021)

Witchblade schrieb:


> der ist aber ganz schön groß.


7 Jahre alt, beim füttern immer der Erste.



Witchblade schrieb:


> Der weiße Fisch unten in der MItte ist das auch ein Koi?


Nee, das ist ein __ Shubunkin.


----------



## Ida17 (27. Apr. 2021)

Hallo Nancy,

bei Deinem/Eurem geplanten Teichbau sehe ich 8 Koi auch als geringen Besatz an, ausreichend Platz haben sie.

Dass Koi gerne Pflanzen wieder ausbuddeln unterschreibe ich, das sie diese auch noch fressen nicht.
Sie lieben es zu gründeln, um dabei auf Insekten und anderem Getier als Futterquelle zu stoßen. Sterile Koipools sind zwar hübsch anzusehen, aber ich behaupte glatt, dass sich die Fische dort zu Tode langweilen. Aber das soll jetzt hier nicht in einer Grundsatzdiskussion ausarten 

Mit dem Kies/Schotter hat Hans-Christian es auch schon angedeutet, jeder wie er mag, nur bei Kies hält sich die Begeisterung vieler, die es bereits ausprobiert hatten, arg in Grenzen. In meinem Teich habe ich ausschließlich Sand und Bruchsteine aus Ruhrsandstein verarbeitet, weil ich leidliche Erfahrung mit der Verschlammung bei Kies gemacht habe. Nie wieder Kies im Gartenteich 
Der Sand sieht auch noch nach mehreren Saison schön aus und bietet den Pflanzen Halt. Einziger Nachteil, bei nicht vermörtelten Pflanztaschen rutscht der Sand natürlich bis zu den BAs runter... tja, daran hätte Mann/Frau denken müssen 

Wenn Du eine getrennte Pflanzzone bzw. einen Pflanzenfilter planst hat sich diese Thematik aber eh erledigt, da die BAs wohl eher im Schwimmbereich Platz finden sollen.

Deine angedachte Ruhezone von 1,90m wird sicherlich von den Koi genutzt werden, allerdings halten sich diese auch sehr gerne in flacheren Bereichen bis Ufernähe auf.
Meine Koi sonnen sich zum Beispiel gerne in der Pflanzzone oder tummeln sich am Einstieg bei etwa 50cm Wassertiefe.
In solch einer tiefen Zone wachsen kräftige Seerosen ganz gut, ich meine die Teichmummel gehört auch dazu. Mit Unterwasserpflanzen könntest Du es auch probieren, aber dann hört es auch mit der Vielfalt schon auf.

Wenn Du magst kannst Du in meiner Teichdoku stöbern, da sind vom letzten Jahr Bilder vom Pflanzenwuchs in und außerhalb vom Teich zu sehen. Vorletztes Bild zeigt zwei meiner Koi wie sie sich zwischen den Pflanzen sonnen


----------



## Witchblade (2. Mai 2021)

hallo @Ida17 

Vielen Dank für deine Info, ich habe mir deine Teichdoku eben durchgelesen und gleich einige Fragen 
hab ich dich da richtig Verstanden, die Firma Geaplan hat dir das alles auf Maß geschnitten / Geklebt?
Wie hast du die Daten Ausgemessen?
hast du auch Sand auf dem 1,9m Grund?
Ich hab gelesen du hast den Filter im Winter durchlaufen lassen, ich dachte das soll man nicht wegen den Fischen? oder ab welcher Temperatur muss das so sein?
Ach und wie Pumpst du das Wasser in die grüne Regentonne? die steht doch höher als der Teich und müsste doch dann gepumpt werden oder?

Wo hattest du denn den Kürbis angepflanzt? in der Uferzone? der war ja sehr schön 

Viele Dank

Viele Grüße
Nancy


----------



## Ida17 (3. Mai 2021)

Hi Nancy,

zu Deinen Fragen:



Witchblade schrieb:


> die Firma Geaplan hat dir das alles auf Maß geschnitten / Geklebt?


Nein, aber schön wäre es gewesen  
Die Folie habe ich dort bestellt und die Maße angegeben. Diese habe ich ganz provisorisch ermittelt indem ich durch eine lange Schnur den Querschnitt der Teichgrube ausgemessen habe. Hat ganz gut geklappt, allzu viel Überschuss hatte ich nicht  
Wenn man eine ganz liebe Verwandtschaft oder tolle Nachbarn hat, helfen diese auch gerne beim Verlegen und einer anschließenden Lebensmittelverwertung  



Witchblade schrieb:


> hast du auch Sand auf dem 1,9m Grund?


Ja unfreiwillig ist dieser dahin gelangt und verstopft mir nun meine, noch nicht in Betrieb genommenen BAs. Der hat auf dem Grund wo die Abläufe sind natürlich nichts zu suchen, die Koi finden das allerdings ganz schick  
Deswegen kann ich nur zu vermörtelten Pflanzstreifen raten, wo der Sand auch dauerhaft liegen bleibt. Es muss ja keine völlig getrennte Zone sein, denn die Fische lieben es sich dort zu sonnen und sich dort auch ihre Leckerbissen zu schnappen. 



Witchblade schrieb:


> Ich hab gelesen du hast den Filter im Winter durchlaufen lassen, ich dachte das soll man nicht wegen den Fischen? oder ab welcher Temperatur muss das so sein?


Es gibt dazu viele unterschiedliche Meinungen. Früher habe ich an meinem kleinen Teich den Druckfilter eingemottet und ab ca. 10°C Wassertemperatur wieder angeschlossen. Den Aufwand kann man sich sparen, sofern nicht grade Dauerfrost von -15°C angesagt ist. Ich bin der Ansicht, dass ein eingefahrener Filter im Winter nicht vollständig seine Biologie verliert und im Frühjahr auch zügiger startet, als einer der wieder von vorne anfangen muss. Bei dem jetzigen Winter musste ich den Filter notgedrungen abstellen und Wasser ablassen. Ich hatte doch etwas muffe, dass er mir platzt bei dem geringen Durchfluss. 
Die Fische stört es im Winter nicht wenn der Filter läuft, sie können auf dem Grund in Ruhe verweilen, da die Pumpe das Wasser aus der flachen Zone hervorholt.



Witchblade schrieb:


> Ach und wie Pumpst du das Wasser in die grüne Regentonne? die steht doch höher als der Teich und müsste doch dann gepumpt werden oder?


Wie angedeutet, das Wasser wird durch eine Aquaforte DM Vario 20.000 in den BoFiTec (Spaltsieb) gepumpt und von dort fließt es von alleine weiter durch die Bürstentonne und den CBF350C (Biofilter).
Der Durchfluss ist jetzt nicht der Burner, aber die Bürsten tun ihren Zweck, sodass die Schwämme im CBF nur alle 2-3 Wochen gereinigt werden müssen und nicht alle 3 Tage  
Bis der Filterkeller gebaut wird ist es noch eine Übergangslösung  



Witchblade schrieb:


> Wo hattest du denn den Kürbis angepflanzt? in der Uferzone? der war ja sehr schön


Danke, der war wirklich der Hammer  Den hatte ich am Teichrand gepflanzt, also außerhalb. Er wucherte aber nach und nach ins Wasser und wurde begehrlich von den Koi angeknabbert  

Ich hoffe, ich konnte Dir ein bisschen weiterhelfen, wenn Fragen aufkommen immer her damit


----------

